# Dog Treats



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DW got a book of dog treat recipes and made her first batch today.

*Chasing Cheese*

1/2 c shredded cheddar cheese
2 tbls softened butter or margarine
1 1/2 c whole wheat flour
1/2 c milk

Oven to 375°F
Cream together cheese and butter. Add milk and flour. 
Mold mixture into ball and roll dough to 1/4" thickness. Cut dough with cookie cutter and place on ungreased cookie sheet.
Bake at 375° for 20-25 min. or until edges start to brown. 
Makes 3 dozen


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

And you can split them with the pooch! One for you, one for me kind of thing. Looks really tasty Joe. My old gal gets treats from the garden, peas being the favorite. Radishes, carrots, broccoli, beans… All are presented as ‘special treats’ when she is a good girl. Heck, she gets them all the time as she is always good.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Woody said:


> And you can split them with the pooch! One for you, one for me kind of thing.


There's no reason you couldn't but they are VERY hard. I'm guessing it helps clean their teeth.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Oct 8, 2010)

Woody said:


> And you can split them with the pooch! One for you, one for me kind of thing. Looks really tasty Joe. My old gal gets treats from the garden, peas being the favorite. Radishes, carrots, broccoli, beans&#8230; All are presented as 'special treats' when she is a good girl. Heck, she gets them all the time as she is always good.


I had a beagle once that would take his nose and sort out the green beans from the leftovers and eat everything else!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I eat Milk Bone treats, just to test them.

If they're crunchy and dry, they're OK for the dog. If soft, they're no good or need drying.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting!:2thumb:

I make our dogs treats also ... well I did ... till the vet put my moms chihuahua on a diet. My mom brought all of ladies treat down here, three large bags full.  I still have dog treats for about 6 mo.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah we have have quite a supply of treats put back too. I think the dogs have more comfort food stashed away than we do.


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks joe,will try that tonight


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm...increase the butter, add a little baking powder...cheesy biscuits with dinner?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Well their dang mut is gona love these, guess i,ll make a batch for it and see if she likes them. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I make biscuits for my dog out of spent grains from homebrewing. I brew only around 4-5 times a year so they run out easy. I bring those for her walks or for tricks. For anything else she likes raw vegetables especially carrots, and it's $1 for a whole bag. A bag normally lasts 2 weeks.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

bczoom said:


> I eat Milk Bone treats, just to test them.
> 
> If they're crunchy and dry, they're OK for the dog. If soft, they're no good or need drying.


I bet you have fresh breath and total tartar control!:ignore:


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Since these have milk and butter, do they need to be refrigerated? 

And how long did it take you to carve out those little bone shapes


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Refrigeration? 
With 7 dogs, they only lasted about 2 weeks so I really don't know. The recipe didn't say.

Shapes? 
Many hours of tedious labor.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope Old Coot doesn't read this thread...he may call these things hard tack and keep them for himself!!


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Wife and I made some yesterday, dog loved them, thanks for the post.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

My mother inlaw makes a dog treat with a base of lard and flour. I was dating my wife at the time and helped myself to the nice fresh batch of cookies in the cupboard. I found out after I told her how good her cookies were that I was informed they were for the dog.....


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe Joe. I going to add them to my recipes and make some for my dogs.


----------

